# Where Did They Go?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I was driving around in areas of S Portage county Saturday morning(actually taking "detours"'on county roads-on purpose-while running some errands/shopping). I remember years ago, if you did this, there'd he pickups parked near private land wood lots and see "hunter orange patches" frequently somewhere in the woods(very visible with most trees barren of leaves). I saw one truck, no hunters anywhere! This doesn't bode well for the sport of deer hunting IMO! Don't think everyone had to work? Wasn't near any Public Hunt areas except Mogadore Res which allows hunting in several surrounding wooded areas(where I saw the one truck). Did hear a couple shots in late evening off in the distance while outside firing my outdoor burner. Lots of migrant ducks and geese flying so could have been waterfowlers?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Everyone gets a deer with a bow now, over 75,000 killed already by bow hunters this season, --- who needs to shotgun hunt ?
I haven't gone gun hunting in a few years but if this trend continues you might see me gun hunting soon.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I was driving around in areas of S Portage county Saturday norming(actually taking "detours"'on county roads-on purpose-while running some errands/shopping). I remember years ago, if you did this, there'd he pickups parked near private land wood lots and see "hunter orange patches" frequently somewhere in the woods(very visible with most trees barren of leaves). I saw one truck, no hunters anywhere! This doesn't bode well for the sport of deer hunting IMO! Don't think everyone had to work? Wasn't near any Public Hunt areas except Mogadore Res which allows hunting in several surrounding wooded areas(where I saw the one truck). Did hear a couple shots in late evening off in the distance while outside firing my outdoor burner. Lots of migrant ducks and geese flying so could have been waterfowlers?


The areas open to deer hunting around Mogadore reservoir east of 43 are archery only hunting areas. That’s likely why you didn’t see any gun hunters around there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We have about 800 acres public land in walking distance from our camp The last few years the pressure has almost been zero around us I think the ruff terrain and age of the hunters may also have a negative effect not much FLAT ground around us I don't go places I use to travel to


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

It’s been that way in the areas I hunt for the last 8-10 yrs. hardly any gun pressure anymore. 
Back in the day it was armys of guys. It would sound like a war zone the first few days of the season. Camps all over and a real social affair. Times sure have changed. Not sure for the better though. But that’s just me!!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I found decent pressure opening day on public land but little shooting. Yesterday there was almost no one hunting the public area I hunted


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think most have gone to the "Happy Hunting Grounds".


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What deer camp/hunting was like(back in the day). I Have vivid memories of 10-15 guys hunkered around a big fire pit(beers in cold hands, had to keep moving/turning/toasting both front and backsides to keep from freezing, dodging woo d smoke due to variable winds) next to a 150 yr old metal roofed skeleton barn with a drywalled, "smelly!", big sleeping room added, thick sleeping bags, trucks parked in the old yard, some vans w/some type of bed in them, maybe a tiny Army tent or popup camper here and there. Always huge pots of chile or stew near the fire. We hunted on 65 private acres(plus 70 acres next door),up to 15 guys(initially, each year one or two less til just a couple left)! I always seemed to get a deer because I could dress properly and "sit tight" on a well traveled trail for several hours while most of the guys( my "dogs/drivers"!) got cold and kept moving around which, kept the deer moving!!. Sigh!, as Archie would say, "dos were de days"!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

the same thing is true of small game hunting. Very few seen in the fields anymore.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Shot bows all my life- at least since I was able to somewhat pull back an old recurve of my dads that I found- but never took up bow hunting till back around the early ‘80’s when they started issuing two tags. Didn’t want to miss gun season. Uncles and cousins came in from all over for the week and it was a time I thoroughly enjoyed. Wouldn’t have missed it for anything.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Preparing for the various opening day's was always a highlight in my life. No longer able to hunt, but that first trip after ice out ice out is still something that is very special.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Seems the lack of gun hunters and shots being heard is the same story told from many people all over the state. 
Have personally talked to several hunters from several different counties... mostly eastern, southern counties and they've all said the same thing...very few hunters where they were/very few shots.
Though I did not hunt here at the house, neighbor that hunted every day and did shoot a doe said there didn't seem to be nearly the shots around here as years past. I know the 'army' that usually shows up a couple farms over only had about a 1/4 of the guys they usually have this year. Talked to the owner and he said most of those guys tagged out in bow for this county.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Seems the lack of gun hunters and shots being heard is the same story told from many people all over the state.
> Have personally talked to several hunters from several different counties... mostly eastern, southern counties and they've all said the same thing...very few hunters where they were/very few shots.
> Though I did not hunt here at the house, neighbor that hunted every day and did shoot a doe said there didn't seem to be nearly the shots around here as years past. I know the 'army' that usually shows up a couple farms over only had about a 1/4 of the guys they usually have this year. Talked to the owner and he said most of those guys tagged out in bow for this county.


Agree............So many more people taking advantage of the long archery season has the week long gun season not what it used to be.
I love the gun season for far more than going out and hunting. This year even though i had no buck tag and no intentions of killing another deer i still spent the week with the guys and hung out with the landowner and had a great time just going through all the motions.

Can't wait for the muzzleloader season


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy has reported the same thing in his neck of the woods. He's hearing no shots and seeing no hunters! He hunts bow, but if he doesn't get a deer early, he looks forward to gun season. The last few years have been really dry!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

More ramblings, I've already talked abt deer camp and what has become of that "time tested tradition"! Though I'm still able, I haven't gone out the past two years(see "Paradise Lost" thread) but I have a thousand fond memories, esp. the "comaraderie", "funny"(some strange!) things that transpired, and introducing my two sons to it in hopes they would continue doing it after I'm gone. 
My dad went with his 'buds' but never took me or my brother-deer hunting, I think it was more of a "imbibing" trip than a deer trip since I never remembered him getting a deer! He did, however, introduce us to guns and took us small game hunting. A natural wingshot, he really enjoyed squirrel, grouse, and rabbit hunting. I had to learn abt deer hunting on my own, mostly by bow hunting as a teenager, and everything considered, got pretty good at it. So it can be done. That said, I really have no regrets. It has been a blast!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> The areas open to deer hunting around Mogadore reservoir east of 43 are archery only hunting areas. That’s likely why you didn’t see any gun hunters around there.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know,Dave, but thought some "die-hards" might be out there with possibly gunners on surrounding properties "moving" deer back to them. Seemed like a reasonable ploy(there was one).


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I do alot of driving for my job,mostly central ohio. From groveport to deleware to Springfield and urbana. I used to see blaze orange peppered thru the woods during gun week. I dont see it like I used to. Most guys i know around my age would much rather bow hunt. I dont hunt anymore. Mostly because I like to fish more,but also because I've lost a lot of private land. But after reading thru all the posts about the lack of gun hunters,I might take it back up next year.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Deer hunting (at least back in the day) used to be gun season.
Early on bow hunting used to be reserved for long bows and recurves. Way back when you almost had to know someone who made bows & arrows to even know an archery season even existed. You certainly couldn't just go out to the store and just buy a bow, that didn't happen until maybe the mid-late 70's.
When I was growing up I had 2 such individuals who lived within a few houses of me. Even though I grew up in the middle of Cincinnati in a non hunting family I did watch these 2 guys who were very skilled at their craft. I was lucky and was friends with one of their sons and his dad sparked that interest.

Move 50 years later and bows are available everywhere today and are much easier to shoot. A person today can literally learn to shoot a bow in a matter of a few days, at least well enough to kill a deer at 25 yards. (I didn't say they would be a good hunter) Draw weights and cam designs of compound plus using crossbows lets guy shoot well into their 70's and 8o's. Add the fact that archery season is 4 months long and 1/2 of the season is during some of the best weather we have all year it's understandable why it's become more popular. Another big attraction to archery season is being able to hunt the rut.

Why anyone would ever take up gun season is beyond me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I also grew up under the influence of a couple longbow/recurve hunters. Yes, crossbows are great, surely contributing a high percentage of bow taken 70+k deer taken in Ohio this year. Add in the convenience of the pack in, pop-up ground blinds, really makes deer hunting for us ol' timers doable also!


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe it's all about the deer herd , the numbers on public are way down, when you could shoot 1 buck and 4 does in southern ohio , it took its toll ,, now you can't shoot a does after the 1st week of gun season, cause of the low numbers, lots of hunters ain't dumb,, no deer they stay home and save money and time ,,, hopefully this program works ,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

If not out for the early season bow hunting (Xbow for me) not sure if I would have got my 3 deer limit..... my place is usually good for 3 to 4 deer a season..... I like to take singles when I can , not to educate the others if more then 1 , most likely you won't see the educated survivors again
But less deer seen then when I first got the place..... use to bed down on it , or beside it..... different reasons for the absent of resident deer ..... I stay out of the woods during the summer leading up to the season start, and don't hunt till after the first couple hard frost when the temps are more favorable to taking care of the meat for a week before processing
Driving in use to see deer in several yards/fields in the past , but haven't for several years
For sure less then before ..... not hearing the shots I use to either



crappiedude said:


> Why anyone would ever take up gun season is beyond me.


To fill that final tag and to have friends that don't bow hunt try for a deer


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ironman172 said:


> If not for the early season bow hunting (Xbow for me) not sure if I would have got my 3 deer limit..... my place is usually good for 3 to 4 deer a season..... I like to take singles when I can , not to educate the others if more then 1 , most likely you won't see the educated survivors again
> But less deer seen then when I first got the place..... use to bed down on it , or beside it..... different reasons for the absent of resident deer ..... I stay out of the woods during the summer leading up to the season start, and don't hunt till after the first couple hard frost when the temps are more favorable to taking care of the meat for a week before processing
> Driving in use to see deer in several yards/fields in the past , but haven't for several years
> For sure less then before ..... not hearing the shots I use to either
> ...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Courious, just because your county allows three deer doesn’t mean you have to get three, unless you have a big deer eating family all year, but populations do drop if you wack your limit every year.



Well one is already gone, most of it anyway(jerky), but a little grind for the dog and backstrap for the grill, next 1 will be taken as jerky on my spring fishing trip(shared with many) , what is left over after the summer grilling season will be freezer clean out time for my fall fishing trip in jerky..... and make room for fresh for the coming year..


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Gottcha, that’s a lot of jerky eating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

snag said:


> Gottcha, that’s a lot of jerky eating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By many people as Christmas gifts.... doesn't happen to often I get a deer early enough to freeze for over a month to make jerky..... but they all love it..... that gets it


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I for one am glad theirs less guys out there. As a die hard bow Hunter I wouldn't be upset to see everything go back to how it was, a one week gun season and 3 day muzzleloader season again instead of the extra days for each. Down around where we hunt theirs so many slob hunters that come out during gun season its sickening.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Always wonder why the bow hunters who have 4+ month season always want the gun and muzzle loader seasons to be shorter


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M R DUCKS said:


> Always wonder why the bow hunters who have 4+ month season always want the gun and muzzle loader seasons to be shorter


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The reason I took up bow hunting once I got my place , extend my season..... but in no way want the gun season shorter, never ml hunted when they had that special early ml days for 1 or 2 years..... my season starts after the first 2 hard frost anyway, and only when proper cool weather is present to care for the deer meat
Have adapted to slightly different conditions recently, but still need that overnight carcus cool down


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> I for one am glad theirs less guys out there. As a die hard bow Hunter I wouldn't be upset to see everything go back to how it was, a one week gun season and 3 day muzzleloader season again instead of the extra days for each. *Down around where we hunt theirs so many slob hunters that come out during gun season its sickening*.


Sorry D, but with the current 3month archery season, think your thoughts on the topic are very self centered and biased on both season time lengths and gun slob hunters versus bow slob hunters.

Although in the last couple years, I've slowed down in the bow hunting dept., used to be a diehard bow hunter myself and still have a good 30+ yrs at hanging out of a tree every chance I got. Which included about on average of 4-5 times a week at various properties during the long season.
Over those yrs., not denying gun slob hunters...there are plenty, have also seen plenty of archery slob hunters including those taking shots they shouldn't have, those that did the same as many gun hunters do...not respecting their quarry enough to practice in the off season, not doing their best to track an ill-shot deer, plenty of trespassers...even some taking the liberty to cut farm fencing to drag their deer out they trespassed to kill which allowed farmers cattle to get out, those slob hunting trespassers that sneak into property cranking in their twist-in climbing steps into a $5000-$8000 red oak and leaving them costing the owner big $ when he goes to harvest tree(ask me how I know bout that one).
Could go on and on...
At anyrate, even when I mostly bow hunted, always felt that if there was any season that got extremely shorted...its been muzzle loader season.
The short time frame of that season is seriously a joke and always has been.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

bobk said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.


Probably because guns are alot more efficient at killing then archery tackle.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Never said theirs no slob bow hunters. Just that 80%of gun hunters sling led at any chance they get. And let's be honest how hard is it to kill a deer with a gun? I've killed plenty with a gun myself. I find no real challenge in it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

hunt-n-fish said:


> Probably because guns are alot more efficient at killing then archery tackle.


I use a spear. Every other method is just too easy.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> And let's be honest how hard is it to kill a deer with a gun? I've killed plenty with a gun myself. I find no real challenge in it.


I was a bowhunter. I lived it and I shot 3D all year. I have targets in my yard and basement. It's what I did all year. It was a life style I choose but never once did I feel bowhunters were a superior group. I only quit cause I got too old and my shoulders kill me when I shoot. I hunted with a crossbow for my last years but it's just not the same.
I always thought bow hunting was way easier than gun hunting. Oh, I've killed a bunch of deer with guns but nothing to brag about. Most years I already killed a buck long before gun season. Gun season is for meat hunting for most people.
Bow season is a different story. That 3-4 week period of late October to mid November, now that's the time to kill deer. I guess the season kill statistics prove that.
The thing with gun season is you kind of know when others are hunting and take a shot, you'll hear the shot 3/4 miles away. During bow season...it's quiet and you THINK you're all alone.
As far as the slobs, most people are pretty good. People are people and it doesn't matter what they hunt with, if you're a slob with a gun, you're a slob with a bow.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Slightly dated chart but still shows the change


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I hunt every season. I prefer bow season, but I sure enjoy gun and muzzle loader season as well. I’m glad that we have all of the opportunities to hunt different seasons.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Never said theirs no slob bow hunters. Just that 80%of gun hunters sling led at any chance they get. And let's be honest how hard is it to kill a deer with a gun? I've killed plenty with a gun myself. I find no real challenge in it.


Like crappiedude, have probably killed more deer with a bow than gun and don't particularly find killing them with a bow any harder than with a gun.

Killing that B&C buck...now that's a different story.

Having had areas where I typically doe hunted versus those in which I horn hunted, I usually had meat in the freezer long before gun season.
Had to stop bow hunting for the same reason as crappiedude as well. Ironically, been currently nursing a slipped disc in my neck that has given me fits for years that cut my BP season short this year.
And CD is right, using a crossbow just isn't the same. But when I do bow season, it's what I use cause I know I can't practice enough with a longbow or compound anymore off season to stay confident enough with one to go out slinging arrows through the woods.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've spent 30+ years hanging out in a treestand during bow season. Gun hunted some too. We as Ohio bowhunters are blessed for having such a long season including the rut.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Where did they all go? Lewis’s wall.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Never said theirs no slob bow hunters. Just that 80%of gun hunters sling led at any chance they get. And let's be honest how hard is it to kill a deer with a gun? I've killed plenty with a gun myself. I find no real challenge in it.


I usually like your posts D, but you missed it on this one. I'm 76 and have hunted deer since I was 16 with a gun. Bow hunted a couple years but didn't really like it cause it interfered with my fall fishing. To say that 80% of gun hunters "sling lead" any chance they get is like me saying that that 80% of bow hunters have no business being in the woods, both statements are rediculous. Every sport has there All Star Team of idiots out there but the majority don't qualify for that team....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hatchetman said:


> I usually like your posts D, but you missed it on this one. I'm 76 and have hunted deer since I was 16 with a gun. Bow hunted a couple years but didn't really like it cause it interfered with my fall fishing. To say that 80% of gun hunters "sling lead" any chance they get is like me saying that that 80% of bow hunters have no business being in the woods, both statements are rediculous. Every sport has there All Star Team of idiots out there but the majority don't qualify for that team....


Your numbers are right on 80% of bow hunters probably don't belong in the woods. Just like gun hunters theirs good ones and bad ones. We all like to think the good ones outweigh the bad but the way people act these days it's hard to convince yourself of that


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> We all like to think the good ones outweigh the bad


 The dwindling numbers of hunters concerns me and I worry about the future for my grandkids and great grandchildren.
Imo the good outweigh the bad 100 to 1. You don't see the 99 good fishermen or hunters or atleast they go unnoticed. It's the same with drivers, today I'll pass 1000 people on the road and one maybe two morons--- guess which one I'll notice.
I've have had the privileged to meet many hunters and fishermen and far and away the good outnumbered the bad.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

garhtr said:


> The dwindling numbers of hunters concerns me and I worry about the future for my grandkids and great grandchildren.
> I've have had the privileged to meet many hunters and fishermen and far and away the good outnumbered the bad.


As for the future generations(MY Opinions!), they seem to be mostly motivated by "tech", really no interest in, or don't see hunting animals as a viable endeavor! I think hunting is going the way of trapping, the fur trade(we ALL stood by and let this happen!)! The anti's and tree huggers have a LONG TERM PLAN-AND IT'S WORKING!! They ARE Well organized, constantly recruiting, and communicate with each other relative to their Goals! Hunters, as a whole, so far as I can see, only(literally) "complain and write threads" in websites like this one! NO ACTION! The NRA can't single-handedly save hunting!(The "abundance" of starving, mangy, struggling just to exist Raccoons I see lately is just one example of how this ends up!) With little or no hunting in the distant future, I foresee this happening with ALL wildlife, and where "Animal(called-Pest!) Control" becomes a Major League business! Hunters need to get More organized(or get into "animal control"!)--before it's Too Late!
As for good/bad outdoorsmen, I'm 73 yrs old, have hunted since age 7 or 8 and have also met or observed my share of hunters and fishermen. I'd have to say, the good/bad numbers are(again, my opinion) "maybe" around 50/50! I've seen(or heard from "good" sources) things that a guy who's a good churcher, great/fun guy "socially" in deer camp, good father/neighbor, etc. would do(or try to do) things in the field/woods or on the lake, that could turn your stomach, or at least cause you to change your opinion of them!(over-bagging, illegal, unethical methods, etc) Generally, no "respect for the resources"(fish, game, the Great Outdoors!) People just being People, I suppose?!


----------

